# Cane toads can be stopped



## News Bot (Dec 13, 2012)

It may be possible to stop the spread of can toads into new areas of Australia, according to new research.






*Published On:* 13-Dec-12 04:09 AM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## phatty (Dec 13, 2012)

if only we could of removed the water bodies for darwin and qld dont see nearly as many herps as I use to


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 13, 2012)

Great idea....BUT.....I dont think the Pastoralists are going to remove the dams that keep their cattle alive in the Dry. Another nuff nuff academic with tunnel vision by the look of it.


----------



## phatty (Dec 13, 2012)

totally agree steve but "I have a dream"


----------



## sd1981 (Dec 13, 2012)

Get rid of the water bodies (the heartbeat and lifeline in these areas) yeah, ok buddy.... Good work... Hey, I've got an idea.... Lets introduce another species to kill the toads, maybe some sort of crazy carnivorous hermaphrodite, fast breeding rhino to combat the toads... That'll work and once they've done their job, they'll politely ask to go home.......


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 13, 2012)

sd1981 said:


> Get rid of the water bodies (the heartbeat and lifeline in these areas) yeah, ok buddy.... Good work... Hey, I've got an idea.... Lets introduce another species to kill the toads, maybe some sort of crazy carnivorous hermaphrodite, fast breeding rhino to combat the toads... That'll work and once they've done their job, they'll politely ask to go home.......



Sounds like that nutcase Dr David Bowman who suggested introducing elephants to control the Gamba grass and tigers to control the elephants. And these clowns soak up millions of research dollars to produce this dribbel.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 13, 2012)

Yeah, the article is probably written on the 12 December.....but probably back in 1980 :lol:

I wish these scientific geniuses would stop hypothesizing and just do something! Hell I do the best I can with a golf club...but I can't hold back the tide :lol:


----------



## Viking_Python (Dec 13, 2012)

The state and federal goverments need to place a bounty scheme, kind of like 'cash a can' to help alleviate the impact of the cane toad invasion.
Something like 20 cents a live toad. A sack full of toads would be good pocket money for a couple of kids and reduce the number of breeding toads in the environment.


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 13, 2012)

Viking_Python said:


> The state and federal goverments need to place a bounty scheme, kind of like 'cash a can' to help alleviate the impact of the cane toad invasion.
> Something like 20 cents a live toad. A sack full of toads would be good pocket money for a couple of kids and reduce the number of breeding toads in the environment.





Hmmm my maths aren't real good but at 30000 toadlets a time that would be a fairly good payout for one toads offspring per lay. People would start breeding them.


----------



## caliherp (Dec 13, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Hmmm my maths aren't real good but at 30000 toadlets a time that would be a fairly good payout for one toads offspring per lay. People would start breeding them.


 LMAO great minds think alike.


----------



## borntobnude (Dec 13, 2012)

Its ok we will be in FNQ next weekend and have the 9 irons in the camper already --- that should take care of about 150 in a fortnight :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 13, 2012)

Got to work out a way to tell the Japanese they taste like whale


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 13, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> Got to work out a way to tell the Japanese they taste like whale



they can eat them instead:lol:


----------



## Nephrurus (Dec 13, 2012)

The water bodies they refer to are open bores. Run the bore outlet into a raised trough: Cane toads can't breed in it, stock still have access. Sure it might be a pain to initially change over the watering points, but it's probably worth it in the long run. In the semi-arid areas toads rely on these watering points.


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 13, 2012)

In the Top End there is a thing called the wet season where vast amount of rain create new "dams" for half the year.
How are they going to stop that occurring?


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 13, 2012)

They can breed in 15% salt water or an old tyre with water in it. I cant see anything other than a highly species specific biological agent that will stop them. The bufotoxin attractant traps are working beautifully around Darwin and definately have an impact.


----------



## Chanzey (Dec 13, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> In the Top End there is a thing called the wet season where vast amount of rain create new "dams" for half the year.
> How are they going to stop that occurring?



Lots of shamWOW !


----------



## Shaggz (Dec 14, 2012)

What happens to any native species that have established in these areas of artificial watering points??? do they just let all the natives die off aswell so that they can get rid of what they are trying to save the natives from. Seriously where the hell do these people get their doctorates from????????? I'm just a stupid security guard that never went to uni so obviously I am imagining about 1000 different holes in this plan.


----------



## cement (Dec 14, 2012)

Nah, not really. Its all about getting a paycheck which I don't criticise anyone for. But I was surprised to hear of one bloke who got involved.

They are part of the environment now, and a lot of natives are learning to deal with them. The truth is that with all the ferals here now there is more bush tucker around then ever before. The changes that we see today are an ongoing part of living on this planet. "human induced global warming"... yeah, 6,000 years ago England was covered in thick ice and there was a land bridge to Northern Australia.


----------



## mikey_mike (Dec 14, 2012)

sadly I just spoke to someone who saw a cane toad at Tennant Creek the other night.
last year they were at a caravan park 100 km north, but to my knowledge they haven't been this far south in the NT previously.

Looks like we're in for a decent wet so I guess we can expect a breeding population here. Depressingly predictable really.


----------



## Channaz (Dec 17, 2012)

Removing or modifying just one hundred artificial waterbodies might lead to a huge cane toad free area in W.A.? Sounds like a great idea to me and definitely worth exploring. 

The article does mention that the plan is still in the very early stages and that community support and compensation for graziers would be important. 

Hardly worthy of derision in my book.


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Dec 17, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> Got to work out a way to tell the Japanese they taste like whale


Or that toads have the power to turn you into a great samurai, once consumed.


----------



## Marzzy (Dec 18, 2012)

Don't lick them, can cause bad stuff or even death.


----------



## crocodile_dan (Dec 18, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> The bufotoxin attractant traps are working beautifully around Darwin



Does anyone know if these traps are available to the public? Or if they can be replicated as a DIY?


----------

